# Proyecto: Distribuidor Digital



## kusanagy100 (Jul 6, 2009)

buenas, el otro dia manejandome en el tema de la megasquirt la inyeccion programable por pc me di cuenta de q si quiero comandar 4 bobinas indibiduales en un motor de 4 cilindros pierdo 3 salidas las cuales las podria usar para controlar boster taco rev limites en fin otras opciones mas jugosas.

entonces se me ocurrio la idea de hacer un placa que haga el mismo ttrabajo q el distribuidor con eso la megasquirt solo usaria una sola salida ( spar a) y me dejaria las otras 3 libre y podria comandar cuatro bobinas indibiduales.

mi idea era hacerlopor medio de un contador, osea a medida que llegan los pulsos estos entran a un contador 4017 y este va intercambiando las salidas de los 4 bu941 q son los drivers de la bobina

pero despues me surgio otro inconveniente, ya q la megasquirt puede manejar el tiempo de energizacion de la bobina,  usando el cd401 las salidas permanecen activas hasta el siguiente flanco positivo y no em servia entonces me dispuse a poner en paralelo con el puslo de chispa un transistor q corte la masa de todos los bu491 de esta forma el circuito cuando lo llega un pulso la salida correspondiente SOLO ESTA activa el tiempo q dura el pulso y no infinitamente hasta que cambie de salida

bueno aca les dejo el circuito, lo veo medio asi nomas de seguro q algo le debe faltar. aclaro q los pulsos q envia la mega son de logica ttl 5v


un saludo a  todos


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 6, 2009)

nadie tiene alguna idea?


----------



## Danbat (Jul 6, 2009)

Tal vez tendrías que poner un monoestable para controlar la duración del pulso. De esa manera sin importar cuánto tiempo pase entre un pulso y el siguiente, la chispa durará siempre lo mismo. Y si andás con ganas de hacerlo más complicado, podrías aprovechar el tiempo entre los pulsos para hacer más chispas. Es lo que hace el sistema MSD (http://www.msdignition.com/) para ganar un poco más de potencia a bajas revoluciones.

Aclaro que si bien estudié bastante este tema, al encendido del auto lo dejé como estaba porque maneja tensiones importantes y más que nada debe funcionar en condiciones de humedad, temperatura, vibraciones y suciedad que afectan mucho a los componentes electrónicos.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 6, 2009)

mmm me encanto la idea de hacerlo multichispa, el tema por el cual no uso un monostable es porque el nivel de energizacion lo voy a ir variando desde la programaciond e la megasquirt.

como podria imprementar un sistema multichispa? de q forma en este circuito?

desde ya un saludo


----------

